# COMO DESPROTEGER UNA HOJA DE EXCEL CON CONTRASEÑA



## raveloruiz (Apr 27, 2006)

BUENOS DIAS A TODOS

ESPERO ME PUEDAN AYUDAR..... LA CUESTION ES LA SIGUIENTE:

TENGO UN ARCHIVO QUE HICE HACE UNOS 5 AÑOS Y DESAFORTUNADAMENTE TIENE CONTRASEÑA, Y AHORA NECESITO UTILIZARLO PERO NO PUEDO PORQUE ESTA PROTEGIDO.

SI ALGUIEN CONOCE LA MANERA DE PODER QUITARLE LA PROTECCION A LA HOJA EN EXCEL, NO SÉ, ATRAVÉZ DE UNA MACRO O DE CUALQUIER OTRO METODO; LES AGRADECERÉ INFINITAMENTE EL FAVOR.

SALUDOS CORDIALES Y MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS POR TENER LA MOLESTIA EN LEER MI SOLICITUD.   

HASTA PRONTO, ATENTAMENTE
CARLOS RAVELO


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 27, 2006)

Favor vea: http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=198756

Que traducido dice...

Agregamos el siguiente a los consejos de participación el 13.02.2006:

Favor no pida ayuda en evitar protección de contraseñas ni la configuración de seguridad de Excel.  Esas preguntas serán trabadas o suprimidas cuando encontrados.  Respuestas a preguntas así que contiene vínculos o código de VBA serán editado para eliminar los vínculos/código o suprimidos completamente según la decisión del administrador.  Si un miembro encuentra una pregunta pidiendo cómo quebrar un contraseña, favor use la función de reportar hileras y un administrador se encargará de ella.

Esto es una decisión que hemos tomado para controlar mejor el foro.

Sí nos damos cuenta que pueden existir casos «inocentes» donde un ex empleado es la única persona que sabía el contraseña o que a uno simplemente se le olvidó el contraseña a su propio archivo.  Pero al fin y al cabo no tenemos manera de verificar lo que dice la persona haciendo la pregunta.

Esto no quiere decir que no es posible quebrar contraseñas.  Al contrario existen muchos sitios en el Internet donde uno puede encontrar esa información. Simplemente nosotros no ayudaremos a uno encontrarla.


----------

